# August Calendar Photo Contest - Vote Here



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*DanielleH - London*








*Dee - Clyde*








*DelmarvaGold - Margo*








*desilu - Lucy*








*dlw1967 - Katie Lu*








*Doreens - Monty*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Duke06 - Brother & Sister*








*Emma Tilly*








*Faiths mommy - Faith*








*Frank the Tank - Frank*








*gisabella - Caper*








*golden&hovawart - Priska*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*GoldenAtoll - Atoll*








*GoldenLover84 - Tucker*








*goldenluvX2 - Casey*








*goldenmomof3 - Lamp Chop*








*goldensoul - Alma*








*harlosmom - Harlow*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Heidi36oh - Jack & Peanut*








*heidi_pooh - Otto*








*hgatesy - Parker & Camden*








*Hudson - Hudson*








*Joan Bennett - Oskie*








*Joe - Lila*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Kai - Kai*








*kerribears golden kids - Kuddles & Nemo*








*KerryandMollysmum*








*Lestorm*








*Linus4ever - Linus*








*luvgold - Kodiak*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Maggies mom - Houdini*








*mdoats - Rookie*








*Miltons people*








*moverking - Sadie*








*mybuddy - Buddy*








*mylissyk - Robbie*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Oaklys Dad - Oakly*








*pjd001 - Sammy*








*Princess Bella - Bella*








*Rachels Mom - Rachel*








*Roscos Mom - Rosco*








*THE HONEY WOLVES - Katie*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*TheHooch - River*








*wilki5*


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Wow that must have been some work. I have been waiting on it to open. LOL

Hooch


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow! That was hard and then i spotted the last pic on the list. A golden with a pup, with a pup. Lovely clear shot. Well done!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Egads...I just can't decide! There are some stunning pics in this one.....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I voted for Joe's pic of Lila peeking out through the grass.....that's an awesome pic!!! 




Oh yeah....and brownie points too! :


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

so many beautuful dogs -


----------



## Mandyjac (Apr 5, 2007)

Cleynehage--I love your picture!!! I wish I could vote for two, it was a tough choice.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Well, I voted for Miss Margo.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> Well, I voted for Miss Margo.


It was a toss up for me between the two.....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

It was so tough for me. So many great shots...but something about Casey sleeping on the boat... it's just sooo cute.

Margo's is a great picture too, just don't think I could look at a dead duck for a month... (I love ducks ).


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow! Tough decision! Sheesh, I wanted vote my top 10 choices. LOL, great shots!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh no, now how do I pick just one?!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

This was such a hard decision - so many wonderful photos - well done EVERYONE!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Okay its hard enough to choose the dogs we see on here all the time but there are dogs on here that I have never seen before. All the photographs are wonderful and I have my three favorites so its going to be very tough. I need to think about this. But wow, some of these people must have come out of the woodwork. I mean they are great looking dogs but I just have never seen them before. LOL!!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Okay its hard enough to choose the dogs we see on here all the time but there are dogs on here that I have never seen before. All the photographs are wonderful and I have my three favorites so its going to be very tough. I need to think about this. But wow, some of these people must have come out of the woodwork. I mean they are great looking dogs but I just have never seen them before. LOL!!!!


I noticed the same thing Donna..... some of them have very very few post.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Some are new members......but yes, there are some older members who just don't post much....

But until we have a concrete rule, they're still okay. We had a discussion, but never really came to a decision on that topic.

Do you think a poll is in order?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Poll??? I Love polls!!! LOL

Hooch


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> Some are new members......but yes, there are some older members who just don't post much....
> 
> But until we have a concrete rule, they're still okay. We had a discussion, but never really came to a decision on that topic.
> 
> Do you think a poll is in order?


No, only because you are more than halfway done with the calendar. But for next year, I think you make the rules and stick with them and be done with it. Once you set the rules then set them in stone. 
Here is the thing and I know some will take offense. But for the most part, I enjoy looking at the photos of all the goldens. I love them all. But you started the calendar and its a great idea. BUT, that being said, we get used to those photos we see all the time which is why you started this and we know and love seeing these dogs. Not knowing some of the other dogs is one thing and I am not talking about new members at all. I am talking about people who have not posted in a long time and came out of the woodwork for this. That is fine also because no rule was made. But for me?? If I want a calendar of dogs I dont even know, I can go to Barnes and Noble. I am not trying to be a hard ass but I think that you have to set some good guidelines next year. This year is a learning experience and that is fine. You see ways to improve each time you do it. Plain and simple.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

It's still on the forum members to chose the winners, so I don't feel like we're hurting anything. I tend to vote for the best picture from members I know well...

This first year has definitely been a learning process though. If we go for year number two, we'll adjust our rules a bit....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> Poll??? I Love polls!!! LOL


Are you polish?


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> It's still on the forum members to chose the winners, so I don't feel like we're hurting anything. I tend to vote for the best picture from members I know well...
> 
> This first year has definitely been a learning process though. If we go for year number two, we'll adjust our rules a bit....


Yeah I think you have to and your right about voting but it sure makes it hard when there are some great photos and they are of dogs I dont even know. LOL!!! Of course my favorite three are none of those. LOL!!!! Mine is a toss up between Delmarvagold, Oakly's Dad and Maggies Mom. Love all three of those.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Are you polish?


 
I might be I love Polls and everyone who knows me will tell you I love myself. ROFL

Hooch


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Yeah I think you have to and your right about voting but it sure makes it hard when there are some great photos and they are of dogs I dont even know. LOL!!! Of course my favorite three are none of those. LOL!!!! Mine is a toss up between Delmarvagold, Oakly's Dad and Maggies Mom. Love all three of those.


What no love for my River dog????? Don't tell her but I didn't vote for her either. LOL

Hooch


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> I might be I love Polls and everyone who knows me will tell you I love myself. ROFL
> 
> Hooch


*ROFLMAOOOOOOO!!!!*:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I did vote for one of the three you mentioned.

Hooch


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> I did vote for one of the three you mentioned.
> 
> Hooch


Of course you did. LOL!!!! :bowl::bowl::bowl:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Might be old bald dawg but nold old dumb dog. LOL

Hooch


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> Might be old bald dawg but nold old dumb dog. LOL
> 
> Hooch


Forty five minutes to go Hooch and you got me laughing that I am spitting out my water. LOL!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Oooppssss. Forgot you were doing that. LOL

Hooch


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow, I had to vote for TheHooch in both contests this month. Nice work!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Thanks Tyler. Bumping this up for everyone.

Hooch


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Wow! This is my first time voting and let me just say....too many great pictures!!! Very heard choice to make!!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Bump bump! Keep those votes coming in...we almost have a 3-way tie!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Bump...Everybody vote!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful pictures to choose from, only 87 votes though. We can do better!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Bump bump! Keep those votes coming in...we almost have a 3-way tie!


Ha ha....she said "3-way"..... :lol: 

Is it to early to be perverted???


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yes...yes it is.... :


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Get your votes in......Last Day!


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

tough!!! i think...i'll go for....river...or lila...or atoll...or margo..or oakly... I dunno! i'll probably just draw lots...:doh:


----------

